# Should FIPS be enabled in Windows 7 ?



## jsfitz54 (Jul 2, 2011)

Will FIPS, if enabled, cause browsing issues or other issues?  
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811833

Secondary:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811834

Should it be used?

Microsoft site tells what it is but does not go into detail about possible conflicts, etc...


I was looking at Wireless Network Properties/Advanced tab/settings when I saw a box to enable FIPS...did not want to try without knowing more.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2011)

I have no idea what FPIS is. Do you know what it stands for?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you talking about enabling bitlocker?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry, see original Corrected post. Reversed P and I.  Corrected to FIPS. *mea culpa*



erocker said:


> I have no idea what FPIS is. Do you know what it stands for?



Federal Information Processing Standard




EastCoasthandle said:


> Are you talking about enabling bitlocker?



I don't know if it is the same thing or not?  It is encryption but I am unsure at what level and where it is applied.


I was looking at Wireless Network Properties/Advanced tab/settings when I saw a box to enable FIPS...did not want to try without knowing more.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 2, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Should it be used?



Yes, if you are doing business with the government/other agencies that use/require FIPS.
Or, if, you use software that requires this to run.



jsfitz54 said:


> Federal Information Processing Standard



Quote from this page:The Cable Guy: Connecting to Wireless Networks with Windows 7



> "The Enable Federal Information Processing Standard (FIPS) compliance for this network check box lets you specify whether to perform AES encryption in a FIPS 140-2 certified mode. FIPS 140-2 is a U.S. government computer security standard that specifies design and implementation requirements for cryptographic modules. Windows 7 is FIPS 140-2 certified. When you enable FIPS 140-2 certified mode, Windows 7 performs the AES encryption in software, rather than relying on the wireless network adapter. This check box only appears when you select WPA2-Enterprise or WPA2-Personalas the authentication method on the Security tab."



Quote from intel site:Achieving a FIPS Compliant Wireless Infrastructure using Intel® Centrino® Processor Technology Clients



> "Private sector organizations wanting to do business with the U.S. Federal Government must use Federal Information Processing Standard (FIPS) validated network infrastructures and wireless clients to enable more secure use and communication for mobile devices and notebook computers utilizing Wi-Fi Alliance WPA2*/IEEE 802.11i* security."


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 3, 2011)

@ 95Viper:
I read the two links.  They tell what it is but don't say how to implement its use.

My question is, or will this, better secure our everyday web interactions without harming productivity?

How do you use it?

Does it offer us another layer of protection?  /OR/  Does it give Big Brother direct access to your business?

What happens when I check the box?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 3, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> @ 95Viper:
> I read the two links.  They tell what it is but don't say how to implement its use.
> 
> My question is, or will this, better secure our everyday web interactions without harming productivity?
> ...



If your hardware and/or software supports it, just turn it on.
It adds another layer of encryption to the existing standards. 
Big brother can see what you are doing either way.  (They have more bucks to buy better toys... invest in lead and aluminum foil).
It is implemented/used just as any other secure login/logon.(We used it where I worked, we had contracts with THEM).
Check it and we will be able to tell... Seriously, nothing, but your wireless may not let you connect, unless, you have it set up on both ends and your stuff is all FIPS compatible.

You are best to read this info:

FIPS 140-3 PUB Development

FIPS 140-2 Questions & Answers

FIPS Publications

FIPS PUB 140-2

Achieving a FIPS Compliant Wireless Infrastructure With Intel Wireless Products

 And, ask them(Computer Security Division at NIST); as, it is their standard.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 3, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Big brother can see what you are doing either way. (They have more bucks to buy better toys... invest in lead and aluminum foil).



Reynolds Wrap here I come.  How many square feet do you recommend, single layer or more plys, and can I get a deal if I buy in bulk; the rooms will be all shiny.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 3, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Reynolds Wrap here I come.  How many square feet do you recommend, single layer or more plys, and can I get a deal if I buy in bulk; the rooms will be all shiny.



A lot.

This won't do:



Spoiler












You must do this for total security, from the Mind Frog!


Spoiler











Back on topic,  I know it was a lot reading that I posted; however, usually, home users or everyday consumers have no need for FIPS.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 3, 2011)

like youd need a tin foil bed lol


----------

